# Perdido shark fishing



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Got set up at 5:30 had a blue fish on the 4/0 blue fish on the okuma and big mullet on the penn 50w.fished 6 hours had one run on the blue fish got it back inn very small bite out the belly had to be a 3 to 4 foot shark missed both hooks.fished till 12:00 with no other bites all night.now if you wanted to count catfish on the penn 8500 lets say after 30 min and 15 cats i pulled it out the water and saif fudge it lol.still had fun spending time with my dad and girl but a very unproductive night.
Good luck to all anglers.
Also if your looking for bonita every place i called is sold out no clue why but there must be a shortage of trash fish.


----------



## scout04 (May 31, 2011)

At least you got to enjooy time on the sand with your dad and your girl like you said as well as reel in a few fish - the one you want will come around sooner or later !


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Thats the truth you know.


----------

